# 31 Oct Karen Sue Tog Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Headed down to DE on Sunday afternoon. 
Me, Anthony and Brian Rim had a tog 
charter on the Karen Sue out of IRI on
Monday. I used Sunday afteroon/evening
to catch some crab bait for the trip.

I got to the crab spot around 5pm and 
put out 4 of those round mesh crab traps 
baited with old frozen bunker. There
was a few other guys out crabbing for
bait also. Very slow going, ended up 
with about 1/4 bucket of calico and 
hermit crabs...mostly hermit crabs. I 
also caught some eating size conch
in my nets. The crabbing picked up for
me as it got dark out. I think it really
just depends on the tide though. 
Met the guys Monday morning at the boat, 
The guys had live fleas and green crabs 
with them. We stayed inshore all day
and the first few spots we hit were loaded 
with structure but the water was very 
dirty. We only got about 5 - 6 tog in the
first half of our trip and things were 
starting to look very bleak. Me and
Anthony figured that there was no way
we would get our 10 per person limit
that day. Capt makes another move and
takes us to another spot, I will not reveal 
this spot of course...but we could just
about see the cars driving down rt 1.  

The water was a lot more clear at this spot.
As we started to get over the piece you 
could watch the fish finder and see the
wreck get under the boat....drop down 
bait... and get rocked. Now this was a 
very hard piece to fish because there
was this freaking 8' foot piece of structure
on it that you had to get the fish over 
and around before it got you hung up.
We must have broken off around 8 nice
fish when we first got there on that wall.
I am not sure of the exact number but
I would say that we got to this wreck 
with 5-6 tog and when we left it we all
had our limits of 2-5 pound tog. Anthony
had the hot hand as he figured out
how to fish the wall without loosing the 
fish. Brian started off slow, but he found
a nice hole and put up some great numbers
in a flurry. Ended the day with limits for 
all and a few real chuncky sea bass as well. 
Anthony took some pics and I will see if 
we can get them posted.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report Talapia as always...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was a good trip even though we did not get any monsters. Funny thing is that yesterday at IRI, I caught a fat 20" tog that weighed 6lbs. It was actually bigger than any tog we caught on the boat on monday.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*what the!*

Anthony,Henry,
I plan to go IRI this weekend 11/5 for tog and rock fish.

do you want to go too?



Anthony said:


> It was a good trip even though we did not get any monsters. Funny thing is that yesterday at IRI, I caught a fat 20" tog that weighed 6lbs. It was actually bigger than any tog we caught on the boat on monday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hooked on jetty togging Brian?  

I hate going on weekends down there, 
it is a mad house.  I am sure that 
a few guys from the board will head
down though, you should make a post
and see if anybody wants to share 
a trip down with you.

I may end up down that way this
weekend anyways, my wife may
want to visit the outlets.

One note though, if you plan on fishing
the OC bulkheads you best plan on
getting there REAL early as most of 
the best holes are taken by by sunrise
on the weekends.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*it's about Togging time*



Talapia said:


> Hooked on jetty togging Brian?
> 
> 
> Yes Iam,
> ...


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm glad you guys got into 'em. I was down on Sunday aboard a buddies boat but we did not fare as well. We managed two striped ones of 34 and 35 inches on eels just in front of the Wall. We gave up on the bass and tried to tie up to the wall but the anchor would not hold for some reason and with the wind conditions we needed to bridle up. We ended up moving to the haystacks where conditions were better and mangaed to tie up no problem. Unfortunately the togging was not too great. We boxed a few but it was slow overall. I think the water was a little too dirty. I hope to get down again in a week or two.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Jamey, how are you doing bud!

I actually had almost as much fun 
catching bait as I did togging.  

I am planning another trip where I can
spend a whole day doing nothing but
crabbing for calicos and hermits

The bite from shore is so good for
tog right now that it almost does
not make sense to go on a boat.  

Take care


----------

